# Poisoning in young rabbit (probably buttercup/ranunculus)



## Childwanderer (Feb 15, 2022)

Two of our three rabbits are showing signs of poisoning. Lethargy, limpness, slightly labored breathing, and diarrhea. 

Initially I thought that the source of the poison was mistletoe since one of the rabbits was caught nibbling on some the night before last, but the rabbit who was caught with mistletoe is the less severely-effected patient described bellow and the other had no mistletoe. I just found out that the two poisoned rabbits but not their unaffected companion, had been given wild buttercups to eat by a well-meaning person not familiar with rabbit-care. 

The rabbit more severely effected weighs 1 lb 12 oz, or 805 g. It barely  moves and neither resisted nor swallowed easily when I syringe-fed it activated charcoal dissolved in water. The second weighs 2 lbs 2 oz or just over a kilogram and is lethargic with uneasy breathing, diarrhea, and no appetite, but resisted and swallowed vigorously when syringe-fed activated charcoal dissolved in water. 

Is there anything else I can do?


----------



## Jego (Feb 16, 2022)

I can't give any advice, but I'm curious how they are doing today?


----------



## Alaskan (Feb 16, 2022)

I am so sorry....

But I am.no help.

Hopefully it passes through their systems fast.


----------



## Childwanderer (Feb 16, 2022)

The smaller of the two died yesterday, but the other made it through the night. Here's hoping he pulls through.


----------



## Alaskan (Feb 16, 2022)

Childwanderer said:


> The smaller of the two died yesterday, but the other made it through the night. Here's hoping he pulls through.


----------



## Kimmy Brown (Feb 21, 2022)

Update, (they're my baby rabbits, Childwanderer just helps me A LOT) the bigger on is perfectly fine now!! Activated charcoal (and Childwanderer) saved the day!


----------



## Alaskan (Feb 21, 2022)

Kimberly Brown said:


> Update, (they're my baby rabbits, Childwanderer just helps me A LOT) the bigger on is perfectly fine now!! Activated charcoal (and Childwanderer) saved the day!


Thank you for the update!!!

I am glad the one was saved....sorry the other was lost.


----------

